# re: My Region of Portugal - You Folks are Cruel



## Brianwl (Feb 26, 2011)

*re: My Region of Portugal - You Folks are Cruel*

Just for kicks I wandered into the Portugal section here and came across the My Region of Portugal thread. The posts in that thread with those amazing pictures and descriptions have my heart going all a flutter.

It seems to me Portugal has a wonderful amount of history and culture. From reading notlongnow's site it certainly sounds like a country that is reasonably affordable and comfortable climate wise. Not overly hot and not overly cold. Idaho my current home has summer temps of 32C + and winter temps of -8C or lower.

The people sound friendly and welcoming.

So if I wanted to come for a visit and did not want to go during tourist season, when would be the best time? I'm sure I'll dig that info up on one of the various sites, but I thought I'd ask.

If I do come for a visit do you folks think 30 days is enough time to look around and decide to make the move or should I plan to spend 2 or 3 months? Of course I'll be checking with the consulate about visa restrictions.

That's enough for now. I never even considered Portugal until I saw that thread.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Brian,
I would say come for the long haul, 30 days would just seem like an extended vacation, and you don't want to be making life changing decisions on a holiday high.
Out of season is all year apart from June to September, avoid August especially.


----------



## Brianwl (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, I got the don't come during June - Sep. Now on to more questions.

Aside from exploring history and culture I like photography, golf, scuba, bowling, racing of anything with a motor in it. Any particular advice regarding where I should consider looking/staying to take advantage of these the easiest?

My available budget is 4500US which is 3219EU at today's exchange rate. 

Keeping in mind that I will still be paying rent and utilities back home while on the extended trip. Which reduces monthly budget to 2500EU. 

I'm single so a 1 bedroom or even an efficiency/studio apt would do fine for me for the 3 month stay. How much would I expect to spend for a furnished place? Are utilities normally extra on such a place?

Also I'll need transport to make the most of the trip, any suggestions on that? I don't mind public transport as long as I can get where I want to go.

Next question is medical insurance. I know that in order to live there I will need to have private insurance comparable to what the national coverage is. But I have no idea what the national coverage is, anyone got a link or good info on that? I do have links to various international health insurers. I also have some health insurance that covers me while living overseas but only on a cost reimbursement basis rather than just paying the bill outright.

I know most travel agency/groups also offer medical coverage while traveling, are these worthwhile? I've never needed them it in the past but I was traveling under a different situation then too.

Lastly, any recommendations as to where to fly into and where (city/locale) to stay to give me the best opportunity to see the most?

Thanks again for the help folks.


----------

